# Royal Resort internal exchange



## PLL (Mar 11, 2006)

Tried to request an Internal exchange at the Royal Resorts but running into problems.  I called ISCO Thursday and was told to call the Royal Resorts at 1-877-736-4550.  I made a total of 5 calls to request information and to get the Exchange form which they require, faxed to me.  Each time, it took a while to get my questions across and to get the answers I need.  I sent them a followup email to have the exchange forms faxed or emailed to me but there has been no follow through.  Wondering if anyonelse encountered similar problems?


----------



## love2fly (Mar 11, 2006)

You can get the form on-line off the membership section of the website.  Or I can e-mail it to you.  

I have had many similar problems with lack of response from the Royals to e-mails or phone calls.  It really depends on the individual employee.  I ususally have to act up and threaten to get a manager before someone will respond to an e-mail.

There is one person at ISCO I have found that actually replied to several requests I made last year.  Her e-mail is: mdelcontivo@isconet.com

I would also recommend sending a complaint to the management.  The guest service manager of the Royal Sands is a great guy and did not ignore me when I sent some comments.  I would contact him and let him know about the poor service you have had.  He should be able to forward it on to the appropriate person.

His name is:
Jose Daniel Pardenilla Rodriguez
Gerente De Servicio a Huespedes Royal Sands
jpardenilla@royalresorts.com
8810100  ext  65127


----------



## PLL (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you for all your suggestions and offer to send me the form.  I did finally get the form by email.  I now write down the name of person    I talk to and then call back to ask for that individual each time - more accountability that way.   I think my pop-up blocker had prevented me from viewing alot of items on the Royals website.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 14, 2006)

I haven't had the best of success trading in the Royal internal system, so let us know how you make out.


----------



## PLL (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Tony.  I really enjoyed your Cancun Dining guide.  I will let you know if I get an internal exchange.  They tell me there is availability before week 25 but it will still take 10 days to get a confirmation.  The big question is if there is availability, why does it take so long to get a confirmation?  If I don't get a confirmation in 10 days, I'm off to Plan B.


----------



## PLL (Mar 31, 2006)

*Internal exchange success*

The Royal Resorts came through with an internal exchange!  It took several calls and a lot of patience and working with one individual.    I was told that they had availability before June 17 and that it would take about 10 days to confirm.  I called the 9th day and was told I was successful.  Actually, it was like pulling teeth to get that information.  

It took a lot of followup calls and repeating what I wanted.  Several times, I thought they may not have understood me or I may have misunderstood what they were trying to tell me.  I believe part of the problem is the language barrier.   They speak basic English well enough but not on a level needed for normal business interaction.   I had originally sent an email to request the Exchange form, but since I did not get a timely response, I made a followup call to complain and that was how I ended up working with one particular individual.  Almost 2 weeks after I had faxed in my completed exchange forms (had to do it twice because the first one got lost),   I finally got 2 separate emails from Royal Resorts staff responding to my original email.  By then, I was all set.

Though it was a rather frustrating experience, I am happy I got a 2006 suite with a 2007 suite.


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 31, 2006)

PLL said:
			
		

> Though it was a rather frustrating experience, I am happy I got a 2006 suite with a 2007 suite.



Glad it worked out for you.
It looks like there has been some changes to the internal exchange system. 
Last time I tried using it you could only exchange a week for another week in the same calendar year.


----------



## maja651 (Mar 31, 2006)

Last December, we exchanged our 2006 week 17 for 2006 week 33 with ISCO (called ISCO, not the new Royal Resorts 800 number).  They told us they had availability for the week we were requesting when I called, but also told us we had to wait the 10 days for confirmation.  I didn't understand that either, but we did get the confirmation.  Note, we traded the Sands, and were only able to get the Islander for the trade (which we were very happy about).  

Michelle


----------



## tonyg (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update. It sounds like they haven't streamlined the process much and that II is still a slightly more expensive and responsive way to do things.


----------



## JEFF H (Apr 1, 2006)

tonyg said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update. It sounds like they haven't streamlined the process much and that II is still a slightly more expensive and responsive way to do things.



If you make use of the AC's Interval then becomes a much better value overall.


----------



## Gus512 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Not a langauge barrier*

I speak Spanish and get the same service as the rest of the members who only speak English. I have to explain my situation several times and call them many times to get something done. Iwas supposed to get a form faxed which never came. I`m still trying to get an exchange form.


----------

